# Reconversion professionnelle



## batfou (14 Mai 2010)

Bonsoir, 

Actuellement je travaille pour une administration publique ; je souhaite me reconvertir dans l'informatique. Sauf que l'informatique c'est vaste ! J'ai très peu de connaissances en informatique mis à part le pack office et mac os. Je veux aller plus loi dans le mac : développer.
Je vais me renseigner sur les formations éventuelles dispensées par le CNAM. Je recherche une formation diplômante. Je sais qu'il faut que  je commence par les bases telles que : architecture des ordinateurs, algorithmique et programmation (1ere partie), et, systèmes d'exploitation et algorithmique et structure des données (2ème partie).
Je vous remercierai de me faire partager vos expériences et si vous avez des informations à me communiquer. 

Je commence à lire les séries "Pour les nuls Java, MySQL, PhP etc...

J'espère que j'ai été clair ?...
Batfou


----------



## GrayStorm (15 Mai 2010)

Pour le CNAM, un bon début est le RNCP III - équivalent bac+2
Puis si tu as encore la hargne, le RNCP II - équivalent bac+4

Ceci dit, il faut aussi bosser de ton coté car le CNAM a retenu le Java comme langage principal (il y a je crois aussi un peu de C dans certaines UEs) et pour développer sur le mac, c'est plutôt l'Objective C. Mais bon, le tout c'est de commencer.

De mon coté, j'ai commencé cette année certaines UEs Java pour une petite remise à niveau. Ce que je peux te dire, c'est qu'il faut bosser en continue pour suivre. Au delà de 2 UEs par semestre ça me parait délicat si en plus tu bosses à coté et que tu as un minimum de vie sociale et que tu débutes en info.


----------



## batfou (15 Mai 2010)

Je te remercie pour tes éléments de réponse. Dès la semaine prochaine, je m'informerai sur le cursus du CNAM.
Merci encore


----------



## grumff (16 Mai 2010)

Tu peux regarder du côté des formations de l'AFPA aussi, t'auras peut-être pas de formation sur du dev Apple, mais pour les programmes détaillés qu'on m'en a montré, j'ai trouvé ça relativement complet.


----------



## GrayStorm (16 Mai 2010)

J'ai fait une formation diplomante (bac+2) de 11 mois à l'AFPA il y a 10 ans (déjà oO) et en effet, celle que j'ai faite à l'époque était de très bon niveau et très pro. Pas trop de théorie et beaucoup de pratiques. Très bien pour débuter correctement.
Bon c'était sur MVS/COBOL/DB2, je ne suis pas sur qu'elle se fasse encore, c'est plutôt nouvelles techno maintenant (c'est marrant qu'on appelle toujours ça nouvelles techno ou peut-être c'est juste moi ).
Le truc délicat je pense, c'est qu'il faut obtenir un FONGECIF pour suivre les formations AFPA sinon c'est hors de portée d'un particulier et c'est de loin le plus difficile ou peut-être en étant chômeur, là je sais pas trop.

Bon courage.


----------



## batfou (23 Mai 2010)

bonsoir, 

je vous remercie pour vos réponses. Je me suis renseigné auprès du cnam mais les réponses ne m'ont pas satisfaites ; j'attends l'entretien avec l'afpa.
Ceci dit, j'ai déjà commencé à lire via le site du zero : apprendre objective C. Jusque là tout va bien et j'en suis ravi !!


----------

